# paint codes



## dudeuk (May 7, 2005)

Any one sent a frame back to the factory for a re paint.my mono titanio is lookin a little tired. not sure on the paint code it looks like ad2 but has non metallic blue head tube, should i change to ad 10 or keep it original. :


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

dudeuk said:


> Any one sent a frame back to the factory for a re paint.my mono titanio is lookin a little tired. not sure on the paint code it looks like ad2 but has non metallic blue head tube, should i change to ad 10 or keep it original. :


Colnago doesn't seem to be taking any repaint work anymore.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Check out Maestros website or email Mike for more info.*

It depends on how much you want to invest in this venture.I think he charges about 450 U.S. dollars for the repray and plus the added cost for shipping. Unless the bike had extreme sentimental value to me I wouldn't waste my time and save up for another frame. The AD10 is a good choice however,it's my favorite Colnago paintscheme. Good luck with your decision.


----------

